# Tapinauchenius gigas Orange Tree Spider sling



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

ok so im getn a mexican red knee juvie on thursday and was looking to get a sling as well possibly a webber and i seen these on the spidershop so any body know how to care for these or any good care sheets.
thanks.
<i>Tapinauchenius gigas</i><br>Orange Tree Spider (1 cm) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> ok so im getn a mexican red knee juvie on thursday and was looking to get a sling as well possibly a webber and i seen these on the spidershop so any body know how to care for these or any good care sheets.
> thanks.
> <i>Tapinauchenius gigas</i><br>Orange Tree Spider (1 cm) Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


They are one of the fastest spiders available!! They run fast and don't stop. I don't think they are aggressive, just very nervous. They just need an arboreal set up. Fairly warm and humid with good ventilation. I got a sling from the BTS last year. Sadly it died due to moulting problems and mites. 

Andy


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Taps are awesome spiders, there isnt enough of them about IMO. I have T.puperea one and ts a fantastic spider, good looking, active, a good webber and seems a bit braver then my regalis in that instead of just running away, it will run towards you then just stop lol

But there suppose to be very fast, but ive not seen this with mine, maybe because i tend to not piss her off and give her some warning that im coming in.

I just keep mine like my other arboreals, humidity in the 70's, temps in the mid 20's and i give it a good spray twice a week and feed it a locust or roach every 7 to 10 days.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

:flrt:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

TEENY said:


> image:flrt:


their very pertty im so excited catn w8

another quick question i what substrate to use as im getn a smithi and tapi giga so i pressume vermiculate for the tapi as it needs higher humidity?


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> their very pertty im so excited catn w8
> 
> another quick question i what substrate to use as im getn a smithi and tapi giga so i pressume vermiculate for the tapi as it needs higher humidity?


I mix vermiculite and coir for all my tanks, i add extra to the coir for higher humidity species


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

TEENY said:


> I mix vermiculite and coir for all my tanks, i add extra to the coir for higher humidity species


cheers:2thumb:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

TEENY said:


> image:flrt:


Nice spider, have you got a picture of the spermatheca of this spider by any chance?


----------

